# Hello everyone



## violet94 (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm a student in school and was required to aquire a mouse, a rat, and a rabbit. I recently learned that my Natal rat is technically a mouse. I was wondering if I can put him. With the two female mice for company since they can't reproduce? The females are 3 and 4 months old and he is about 2 to 3 months old.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome Violet.
I don't know anything about Natal Rats so I don't want to offer an opinion on that. Perhaps another person will answer that


----------



## meromar (Aug 27, 2016)

Anecdotally, I've heard several cases of people successfully housing their ASFs with mice! If anything you could introduce them and keep an eye on their behavior, separating if necessary. But I have no actual experience with ASFs so hopefully someone more experienced will chime in soon!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome  
Natals/ASFs are neither rats nor mice, but they are closer related to rats. In some languages they are called rats, in some languages (my own included), they are called mice. Neither is technically correct. But yes, more and more people house mice and ASFs together with great results.
Good luck!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh, hang on, are Natal rats Multimammates? The name threw me. Yeah, you can keep those together quite easily!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

WoodWitch said:


> Oh, hang on, are Natal rats Multimammates? The name threw me. Yeah, you can keep those together quite easily!


Yeah, their variety of different names is super confusing.


----------

